# :: قاعات الأسرة :: > قاعة الصحة > طبيبك النفسي >  الحساسيه الزائده مع تانيب الضمير

## &لحن الفرح&

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته..........
                 اهنيكم على الموضوع الرائع واتمنى ان لا اطيل عليكم
           مشكلتي..اني اتحسس من تعاملي مع المحيط الخارجي في البدايه كان فقط مع بعض الاقارب او من يهمنى امرهم الان اصبح مع جميع الناس وهو باني افسر بعض المواقف انها ضدي مع اني اعلم بانه هناك مواقف تستاهل ومواقف لا تستحق حتى التفكير وان رضا الناس غايه لا تدرك لكن  انا كثيرة التفكير والتانيب ذلك يجعلني اتعب واتالم ويصبح يومي كله نكد حتى اصل الى البكاء ويستمر لعدة ايام اصبحت اكره الاجتماعات 
 واتمنى ان يكون لمشكلتي حل فانا لا اريد ان اخسر من حولي واريد ان استغل اقل المواقف لتجعل الناس تحبني اكثر واتمنى لو وجدت طريقه تجعلني اتخلص من التفكير ولكن تكون مجديه.............وشكرا

----------

